# Building a dedicated home theater under $2k for my buddy



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well my buddy loves my setup.... so he wants... but on the cheap. For now at least. He is turning a spare bedroom turning into dedicated theater room. Room size: 12'x16'x8' (1540cuft)

I'll get some photos soon and keep this thread updated but today he just ordered most all the components. Here is his build list:

BenQ W1070 - 655
130" Jamestown - $300 (if it'll ever ship like mine too)
Cheif RPA mount - $20 (just the swivel off ebay)
Other mount pieces - $20
Denon E400 @ A4L - $250
Fluance® AVHTB Surround Sound Home Theater 5.0 
Polk Audio PSW505 12-Inch Powered Subwoofer
Monoprice 14g speaker wire
Aurum hdmi cables
monoprice RG6 sub cable rca
sony blu-ray player from best buy


So... not the greatest by any means BUT... total spent was $1812. Add the $50 for painting the room and another $40 for materials to cover up the windows (panels) and he is moving an existing two seater love seat into the room and then I have to run a dedicated circuit from the panel up to the gear and add a plug in the ceiling for the projector and some misc outlet covers and the total bill is just under $2,000.

I'll be sure to update with photos as I get to installing everything. I'll be running all the cabling and getting everything mounted all in one day.

The main thing is... he can upgrade any single piece later on as he wishes.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Now this won't be any elaborate build by any means... just the components, dark paint... enjoyment is all. Sound is last on his priority list so the gear should be ample for his needs.

Here is his room before paint. The screen will block the closet door but we are removing the door knob and will nail it shut he doesn't need it.

Although I will probably build him first reflection point absorption panels to help.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

If the door is not needed, is it possible to remove it and plaster/drywall over it?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Heath Cunningham said:


> If the door is not needed, is it possible to remove it and plaster/drywall over it?


He can but doesn't wish to modify the home. There is a potential of selling in the future so he doesn't want to alter in any way.

I say "dedicated" home theater well only because it will be a room with only theater stuff and thats it.

Most here probably think these elaborate $25k+ builds. 

Nope... just a bedroom with surround sound and a big screen done on the cheap.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Talley said:


> He can but doesn't wish to modify the home. There is a potential of selling in the future so he doesn't want to alter in any way. I say "dedicated" home theater well only because it will be a room with only theater stuff and thats it. Most here probably think these elaborate $25k+ builds. Nope... just a bedroom with surround sound and a big screen done on the cheap.


 hahahaha that's all you need mate, big screen and sound sure beets just a plane Jane TV


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

We all work with what we have, make sure to keep us posted on this, i like to see builds that are budget minded, it gives me ideas on how to improve my set up, also let me know how the fluance's sound, i was looking at them a while ago, i really liked the looks of them


----------

